

Ask HN - Does my product intro video make sense? - factorialboy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA4t03nk58w

======
jcr
Yes, it makes sense.

Stuff I liked:

1.) If I understood your video correctly (without visiting your site), your
software has the capacity to easily create a form for participants to fill
out. Getting feedback on a specific question is good.

2.) You mentioned something about participants reaching their own conclusions
(opinions). This is good, but was still somewhat unclear. Are there
totals/metrics/votes? Who can see those totals/metrics/votes?

3.) The pros/cons is good, but could use more coverage.

4.) I'd bet it's in your stuff, but there is no mention of positions such as
the person responsible as the "decision maker" or who is responsible for
implementing said decision.

Stuff To Improve:

1.) Reduce the volume on the "click" noise. It was a bit distracting at first,
but it's a good idea to have a "click" noise.

2.) There was no mention of security.

3.) There was no mention of time. Most decisions need to be made under some
deadline.

4.) Is there a way to list "allowed options" in the sense of possible
conclusions. Let's say you're looking at the purchase of a product to fill a
specific need (problem statement), but you are only willing to accept a choice
limited to a short list of available products? (or similarly, some of the
possible choices are not allowed due to cost, license, ...).

------
peteforde
It makes sense in as much as I understand what you are showing us. However,
it's not clear to me that the solution you've come up with (for a very broad,
abstract "problem") makes sense.

If you're looking for feedback on the video, I can understand what you're
saying and follow the logical flow. I would still attempt to find a motion
graphics person that does product videos and engage them to do a video which
gets me excited. As it stands, it's pretty dry and I can't understand in what
situation I'd use it.

One suggestion is that you clear out all of the junk data that you have in the
app, as it's both monotonous and distracting. It makes the production feel
half-baked.

Don't be discouraged, getting feedback early is the best way to prevent time
wasted on things people don't need.

